# sorry guys



## fergs back (Oct 29, 2008)

/sorry to all those I was chatting with b4 Dec $ hit. I lost my job and therefor lost my internet. Sorry to all those that I was planning to hunt with over the winter months. Just wanted to come on here and officially apologize to all. Still got a month of rabbit, email me and I am sure to get out and have some fun.


----------

